# Rancilio Steam Wand Mod for Gaggia Classic - Easy!



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Have finally just got around to fit the Rancilio Silvia steam wand mod. Can't tell you how easy it was.

Have been putting it off for weeks as looking through some of the tutorials you need sandpaper and a method of cutting through the existing Gaggia wand.

I thought I'd take off the existing want and compare the two side by side so I could see what was needed to be done. To my disbelief I had found that the parts were a direct swap! The retaining bolt on the Silvia steam wand was exactly the same as the original steam wand.









It took a grand total of 5 minutes! Some of which was double checking the side-by-side comparison as I couldn't believe I'd got this lucky!

It looks like the latest shipment of these in to Happy Donkey are direct replacements with nothing else needed to be done. The link to them is here http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hdr0001.html. Great news for everybody if this is how they are getting them in now.

Thanks again Happy Donkey!


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

Hope so mine arrives tomorrow


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you omega. If Happy Donkey has got this easy fit kits then more custom would more than likely come their way!









Keep us informed


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

By far the most difficult, frustrating and time-consuming part of the operation for me was getting the rubber sleeve back onto the new wand. I turned the air blue doing that bit! I never needed to cut or sandpaper either. I was put off because I am absolutely useless at tasks like these but it really was easy and well recommended too.


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2011)

Why would you want the rubber sleeve back on? Afaik it's just a gimmicky 'anti-scorch' thing that's perfect for mouldy milk to grow under


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Well the new kits don't require anything taking off. It is literally, old wand off, new wand on


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I burnt my fingers moving it without it first time and, as for mould, I never get my wand that deep (matron!).


----------



## Mark Williams (Jan 4, 2012)

Just swapped the wand on my Gaggia baby tonight in 10 mins. Can't believe how easy it was!


----------



## carpjunkie (Dec 26, 2011)

A little washing up liquid would help with the sleave but mine came off easy enough without

It took all if 60 seconds to complete just changed the nut over and tightened up

Job done


----------



## benbaldwin (Dec 30, 2011)

Just fitted the Rancilio steam wand & I actually thought I'd done it wrong it was that easy!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

wish I had a Classic so I could do this mod!

No mod exisits for wand on the Cukika Plus


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

It would probably fit onto the Cubika...

It's an easy modification - rubber sleeve comes off when submerged in water and slides back on once you've swapped bolts over.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

nekromantik said:


> wish I had a Classic so I could do this mod!
> 
> No mod exisits for wand on the Cukika Plus


Give happy donkey a call and see what they say. Nothing lost by a quick phone call


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah I might just do that!


----------

